# HEKKI Stays



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone changed the stays on their HEKKI.(I've got a Duetto but the HEKKI's are the same on all models.) These are the things that hold the HEKKI up when you open it to its widest position. They look a bit like shock absorbers. 

On first inspection there doesn't seem to be an obvious way of removing them as the top mounting seems to be held in by studs so any hepl/advice appreciated.


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gelathae I have just changed one on my m/h. What looks like a metal stud is just a blanking plug, if you look at the parts supplied with your replacement you should have a plug that has a star like hole. Just prise off the one fitted, push out the pin on the end of the piston remove old support & replace with a new one. Hope this helps.
dave


----------

